# Looking at HS80



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

I realize these are getting on 30yrs old now, but I'm looking at a used/restored HS80 this weekend. I'm capable of doing most repairs myself but the machine is priced high so I expect it will be in good condition.

This is my first Honda blower and have a list of things to look at including:
- wear on the auger,
- wear/straightness of the housing,
- tracks,
- friction disk shaft and disk hub.

A few people have proposed solutions for the tracks being no longer available but I've also read that the friction drive wheel and associated pieces are also discontinued. What are the options should these need replacement?

Does anyone have any other pointers or pitfalls to share?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i love my hs 80. it's built like a tank and with the 8hp engine and 24 inch bucket , it is a beast when throwing snow.

if you arr handy you are in good shape. i don't worry about no longer available parts. they are no longer available from honda but there are plenty of these machines still around . I picked up 2 for free in the last couple months. they are only good for parts but I'll be able to keep my 80 going forever.

what are they asking if you don't mind? donyboy73 has a good video on utube on what to look for on a used blower.

good luck an hopefully welcome to the Honda HS80 fan club.


----------



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

It wasn't in the condition I expected for the price ($900). Not in bad shape for its age, but certainly not 'restored.' The seller buys machines and has a buddy fix them up before he resells so I expected it to start and run. It started 1st pull and the engine ran as I would expect a Honda to run. The crawlers were in good shape and the augers/housing weren't worn. Seemed to track straight and no jerky movement when moving. I wasn't able to inspect the pulleys or under the skid plate. Its a 30 year old machine and there are clearly bolts that have never been removed and some surface rust.

The rear tilt mechanism also was non-functioning. It won't hold the 'high' or middle position and drops back to low. Found some guidance on the mechanism in the forum.

Attached are some photos


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

r1web said:


> It wasn't in the condition I expected for the price ($900).


That looks pretty good, but not $900 worth of good. Maybe $450-500.


----------



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

tabora said:


> That looks pretty good, but not $900 worth of good. Maybe $450-500.


That's exactly what I was thinking. The story also changed... originally, he said he was the guy that fixes them but now it is his buddy that does the wrenching. I asked if we could take off the belt housing or the skid plate but he didn't have a ratchet...

Its tough, now that the snow is flying, prices are climbing. Anything reasonably priced is selling very quickly.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

walk, er, run away


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

r1web said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. The story also changed... originally, he said he was the guy that fixes them but now it is his buddy that does the wrenching. I asked if we could take off the belt housing or the skid plate but he didn't have a ratchet...
> 
> Its tough, now that the snow is flying, prices are climbing. Anything reasonably priced is selling very quickly.


10mm wrench would take belt housing off. and he did not have any tools? bad belts mean a lot of work. pedal is a lot of work. 

rusty. I wonder what else he is hiding.

maybe 300-400...........maybe . you need to do some more inspecting. look at those belts and that friction disk. I saw one that the rubber was broke off and glued back on. it worked but how long?

also how did it shift? smoothly or a little rough. this is an almost 30 year old machine.

Costco sells the 7 hp Husky for $750 with a warranty. check out that thread here somewhere.

for a couple hundred more than he is asking you can get a brand new Ariens. he knows someone will buy with the snow coming. I'd pass on this "deal"


----------



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> 10mm wrench would take belt housing off. and he did not have any tools? bad belts mean a lot of work. pedal is a lot of work.
> 
> rusty. I wonder what else he is hiding.


To be fair, most of the rust isn't deep for a 30 yr machine. The inside of the auger housing is the worst of it, as you'd expect. Honestly, I prefer to see the rust than to see a poorly repainted housing.



orangputeh said:


> maybe 300-400...........maybe . you need to do some more inspecting. look at those belts and that friction disk. I saw one that the rubber was broke off and glued back on. it worked but how long?


Yeah, I was a little caught out when he said he didn't have a ratchet there. I didn't think to bring one because he mentioned he had fixed many and had 6+ machines for sale. If I go back, and there isn't snow on the ground, I'll be stopping at the local ice arena to test it loaded. It shifted fine, but given visible condition and lack of tools, I didn't drive it as far as I would have if I had more interest.



orangputeh said:


> also how did it shift? smoothly or a little rough. this is an almost 30 year old machine.
> 
> Costco sells the 7 hp Husky for $750 with a warranty. check out that thread here somewhere.
> 
> for a couple hundred more than he is asking you can get a brand new Ariens. he knows someone will buy with the snow coming. I'd pass on this "deal"


It is amazing what people are asking for their used snowblowers here in Ontario. I'm kicking myself for not getting one this past spring but life with young kids and sick parents isn't always accommodating. For the moment, I'm restricting myself to looking at tracked machines due to the slope of the driveway and for clearing a rink on the pond for hockey.

My wife and I made a pledge a few years ago not to buy junky stuff anymore. We are fortunate to earn good wages and have the knowledge and skills to fix things ourselves. I would much rather buy something _used in good working order_ or _used and worth fixing_ than throw-away junk. Of course, I expect things needing work to be priced accordingly


----------

